# 40' flat cars in 1:29



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I want to make a fleet of flat cars, I model the transition era in standard gauge in 1:29

I have 2 flat cars, an Aristo and a USAT.

The Aristo is 16-7/8" long - 40.78 foot


The USAT is 17-3/4" long - 42.9 foot


I'm measuring the body length, not couplers.

1. anyone have a reference for "standard length" of flat cars in this era?
2. am I measuring correctly, or are you supposed to measure the couplers in the length too?

Each one will take a fair amount of work to body mount couplers, and to get the weight reasonable for long trains (unladen), so I want to make a decision and do one type.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought cars were measured from coupler face to face.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm I've always measured over end beam to end beam... Link and pin couplers have no faces.... 

Standardized by RR or carbuilders? Greg, I'd check a Santa Fe roster list for that. 
In my memory, cars crept up in size and over lapped in service...

John


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Most flat cars that I have seen are designated by length over the beams. In other words, you measured correctly. There was no "standard" car, but both of yours are within the normal realm. Southern Ry. had a number of cars 40'6", and the AAR standard was 41'6", I believe. Other railroads had their own designs as well, and I'm sure there was one which was 42'11" or thereabouts.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, This might help.
http://espee.railfan.net/sp_fcss-13.html
Also note 2 at bottom of page.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 04 Oct 2010 08:26 AM 
Greg, This might help.
http://espee.railfan.net/sp_fcss-13.html
Also note 2 at bottom of page.


Hi Greg.. This is a good reference. In the 50th I use to load frt cars. Forty foot car is what you can put a load on.. Same as a Box car. If 40 foot that usally what you can get in side.
On the side of the cars there are Inside ft. and a Outside ft. marking with also Inside hights and etc. 
Most 40 ft. cars are over 40 ft from end of car to other end of car.. Coupler pocket and coupler is not added to length. 
Woking in a whrs in early 50ts, I had to lean how to load cars and truck at just out of hi school. Working with my Dad at Custom Cartiage and Howard Terminal we had 13 loading doors to work with and was set up for 50 foot cars. But a lot of time we had to leave one door vac. due to some 50 ft cars with there cushon Couple sys. made them to long to fit door openings. A 50 ft car was not 50 ft. car and same on 40ft. cars. Cars sometines had to be spotted with difference space between cars. Hope this helps.. I been playing around with pig/back cars and every thing is out of scale with my USA and Aristo stuff. 
I get the right flat car sized and then the Van/trailer is either to wide or to long to be in scale..The round nosie vans were mostly 32 and 35 ft vans in 40th and early 50ths. 
Least Ho stuff works out fine ..They got it together.. 
Maybe Large scale will come around in yrs to come.. This like playing with toy trains of the 40ths and 50th but in 2010 time. laf. 
Have fun on cutting plastic..........


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,

I have plans for a Santa Fe 54' 3" flat (built 1952) Santa Fe class FT-W. If you'd like me to scan them for you just send me a PM or email ([email protected]). It's a fishbelly car so may be more complex then what you're looking for. Although if you look to the list below they are predominantly fishbelly flats.



Here is a listing of the major types of freight cars used by the Santa Fe in 1950. Should be very helpful in that it lists various classes of flat cars and lists their size as well (it's a .pdf)


Santa Fe Freight Cars in 1950 




And if you're ever looking for some really great Santa Fe freight car reference books, any of these are perfect:

Santa Fe freight car books


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

I never liked the Aristocraft flat cars, just some thing didnt look rite to me.

LGB 53 ft flat cars much nicer i always thought.

Johnn


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I model "older" times, earlier than 53 foot cars. I have the 2 flat cars side by side, and the Aristo is a fishbelly, and the USAT is just "straight across".... I actually like the looks of the fishbelly better. 

And with the reference from Paul, darn close to the earlier flat cars referenced at 40' 10". 

They do look kind of short, but I see that there are definitely prototypes out there that match up. 

Do appreciate all the help from everyone! 

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Oct 2010 02:00 PM 
I model "older" times, earlier than 53 foot cars. 

Really? Santa Fe had lots of 53' and larger flatcars as early as the 1940s. 




I forgot about the LGB model. And although not entirely 1:29, I think it's close. It actually would be perfect for the typical Santa Fe general service flat car during the late 1940s to the 50s. 


Although it could get expensive finding enough and then you'd have to paint them, unless you could find the 40540 2 pack of Santa Fe flats:












Although the paint and lettering does not look to be entirely accurate...not surprising for LGB.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! I will have to look for some and get out my ruler, to see if they are close enough. 

Those are the trailer trains cars, right? with the ramps between cars. 

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep trailer train. However, I'd remove those parts and use them as regular flats.

The trailer train parts (at least the LGB style) started to show up around the mid to late 1950s on the Santa Fe.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAA Take a close look fellas.Looks great to me.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,

I found a picture that you could replicate with some LGB flats and your Aristo RDC's. Taken after their deadly wreck ready to depart for a complete rebuild at Topeka. Might make for a very unique consist:















_Some interesting info on the Santa Fe RDCs that can be seen in the photo:_

Note the ends with the diaphragms. The Santa Fe pair always operated as a pair (when both were running) so they only had control cabs on one end of each RDC. The control ends were painted red, the other ends (with the diaphragms) were unpainted. When first delivered the red ends were silver with a small herald on the front. A few years later is when they got the red ends.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, now I have a challenge, I tried consisting mine and have one place where the trailing unit makes the lead unit derail... It's an S curve with only 12" of straight in the middle... dang, now I have to run them together... I hate you Matt! 

(just joking of course) 

Maybe I'll just put them on the flat cars and be done with it! 

ha ha ha... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Matt,
Gregs an Aristo guy so i would think he would go all Aristo on this one..................











I kid cause i do care .......................


----------

